# rester ouvert (une question, un débat)



## Jade14

Salut, 
J'ai un doute dans ma traduction de "qui reste ouverte". Quelqu'un peut-il me corriger?

_"Ces îles étaient-elles habitées à l’époque de l’arrivée des Maori? C’est une question débattue *qui reste ouverte*."_

Ce que je propose:
Estas islas ya eran habitadas en el tiempo de la llegada de los Maoris? Es una pregunta debatida *que queda abierta*.

Merci d'avance!
Jade


----------



## GURB

* una cuestión que sigue en pie*


----------



## Jade14

Ok, merci GURB. 
Et _"débattue" _alors_? "Sigue en pie" _veut dire que la question "reste ouverte", mais je garde_ "debatida", _ou bien_ "sigue en pie" _contient aussi l'idée du débat et donc je devrais le supprimer?


----------



## yserien

Sí, la cuestión fue debatida en su momento ; los resultados no fueron los deseados, pese al debate, y los hechos se mantienen hasta posteriores debates. (Un poco pesado, para hacerme entender)


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Bien que ce ne soit la question posée, j'aimerais savoir si les espagnols (u otro sabio) garderaient les mots dans cet ordre dans la première partie (qui est une question).


----------



## Jade14

GURB, qu'est-ce que tu en dis?
Je garde:
"Estas islas ya eran habitadas en el tiempo de la llegada de los Maoris? Es una cuestión que sigue en pie."  ?
Merci pour ton aide!


----------



## yserien

Jade14 said:


> GURB, qu'est-ce que tu en dis?
> Je garde:
> "Estas islas ya eran habitadas en el tiempo de la llegada de los Maoris? Es una cuestión que sigue en pie."  ?
> Merci pour ton aide!


Me suena mejor " ya estaban habitadas......."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No soy ni sabia (cuidado que te arriesgas a que nadie te conteste ) ni española.
Buen punto Eres-tu, sí diría:
- ¿Estaban ya habitadas en la época en que llegaron...?

Con reserva ya que no cumplo con ninguno de los requisitos .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jade14

Ok, merci beaucoup de votre aide!


----------



## GURB

Hola Jade
Ya vuelvo! Ya te ha contestado Martine (y otros foreros) para el principio de la frase.
Perdona, se me había olvidado "debatida"; *es una cuestión debatida que aún sigue en pie.*


----------



## Jade14

Ah, ok, merci beaucoup GURB. J'aime savoir ton avis!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Discrepo con la propuesta de Gurb (lo siento), pero para mí, seguir en pie es être toujours d'accord, tenir toujours.

El tema debatido sigue abierto.
La pregunta planteada sigue abierta.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

¿Qué os parece esta propuesta?: "¿Ya estaban esas islas habitadas en la época en que llegaron los maoríes? Esa es una pregunta que aún queda por responder"


----------



## Jade14

> Discrepo con la propuesta de Gurb (lo siento), pero para mí, seguir en pie es être toujours d'accord, tenir toujours.
> 
> El tema debatido sigue abierto.
> La pregunta planteada sigue abierta.


Heu, ben je ne peux pas argumenter parce que je connais pas cette expression. Mais je voudrais bien que le sens soit clair dans mon esprit.  
Alors, la traduction de:
*Es una cuestión debatida que aún sigue en pie
*serait:*
C'est une question dé**battue qui tient toujours.
*Ne serait-ce pas alors l'équivalent de la phrase originale:*
C’est une question débattue** qui reste ouverte*_.  _?


----------



## Marlluna

Yo lo entiendo así: No se sabe si las islas en aquella época estaban habitadas por los maoríes y aunque se debatió en su momento, no se llegó a ninguna conclusión, por lo que aún habrá que dar respuesta (algún día, alguien, en algún momento) a ese interrogante. Por lo tanto, la pregunta queda abierta a posibles interpretaciones; si decimos que la cuestión sigue en pie, eso significa que todavía seguimos haciéndonos esa pregunta. 
Las dos opciones me parecen válidas, pero el juego de pregunta-sin respuesta me parece interesante que se mantenga y por eso yo ponía "una pregunta que queda sin responder" (o "para la que aún no hay respuesta").


----------



## Jade14

Sí, sí entiendo tu sugestión, Marlluna. Me parece muy buena. Gracias
Sólo me preguntaba la diferencia entre la sugestión de GURB y el significado que compartió Gévy de la expresión "seguir en pie".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Veo que *el debate sigue abierto: la discusión sigue en pie* .


----------



## Jade14

> Veo que *el debate sigue abierto: la discusión sigue en pie* .


Elles sont bien équivalentes alors.


----------



## Marlluna

Exactameente. Víctor te lo ha puesto claro: estar en pie significa estar vigente (ya te lo dijo Gurb), tanto la pregunta sobre los maoríes como nuestro debate. Y también está abierto a cualquier nueva intervención (sobre los maoríes o sobre nuestras interpretaciones de traducción).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo pondría: es una pregunta que queda/sigue abierta al debate.


----------

